# Water temp



## cratos (Apr 4, 2006)

Is it necessary to put a heater in the hydro solution? What temp should the solution be?


----------



## Ad1 (Apr 4, 2006)

you may need to use a heater during winter and a cooler during summer, depends on your climate

ideally anything from 60 to 70 degrees F

But i've experienced 55 to 80 without serious problems,


----------



## massproducer (Apr 4, 2006)

how are you growing, what type of hydro


----------



## cratos (Apr 4, 2006)

It is just a simple bucket and bubbler. Using GH Flora series nutes. The plants are doing ok right now, but I didnt know if theyd do better with slightly warmer temps. Im at about 60-65F now.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 4, 2006)

Those temps are good, the ideal temp for bubblers is around 21c or 70f, this offers the highest disolved oxygen levels while also being a very comfortable temp for your baby's roots.  

It is better to be safe then sorry in DWC because high root zone temps of 80f and over are very bad for bubblers.  This is the zone that bactaria and fungus like to grow in, and they will rot your roots very quickly.


----------



## cratos (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------

